# Adding warm (fresh) milk to cold?



## Plainfield24 (May 29, 2014)

I'm milking two does and dealing with an overflowing refrigerator. The milk is just for my family -- we drink it and make a lot of cheese. So far I've made it a point to always put just-milked milk (still warm) into empty jars before refrigerating, but I often end up with half-filled jars (attempts to get my girls to produce only in pint-increments have so far failed, but I'm still working on it). Are there any hazzards to topping off partially filled already-cold jars with fresh milk and then re-refrigerating? None of the milk in my fridge is ever more than four days old, and I do keep track of what's the most recent/oldest. Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It might make the cold milk taste funny. Once cooled down you can mix.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Agreed...cool it first before mixing.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I agree with Karen and Stephanie. 

We always cool milk down to fridge temp before mixing it together to save room.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We add warm to cold all the time. Never noticed anything off about the milk after. Now....we don't add more warm than there is cold.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I haven't tasted any off flavor adding warm to cold either. As long as you chill both quickly it should be fine and obviously not mix a few days old with new unless your using it ASAP as not to get mixed up on the dates. Think about it many of the dairies do too. The milk in the bulk tank is cold and then they pump fresh milk in.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I also add warm to cold with no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Plainfield24 said:


> Are there any hazzards to topping off partially filled already-cold jars with fresh milk and then re-refrigerating?


I wouldn't. Refrigerating only inhibits bacterial growth, it doesn't stop it or prevent it. Adding warm milk to cold raises the temperature of the already cold milk and allows for more bacterial growth until it cools down again, thereby posing a risk to whomever or whatever is drinking the milk.


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I add fresh milk to my cold milk all the time with no issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't like doing it, but I occasionally do when our fridge is invaded by half gallon and quart size mason jars, thus not being able to find anything else in the fridge... I know you shouldn't because of what MsScamp shared, however I've never had off tasting milk because of it.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I dump just milked milk in with the cold all the time. It has never caused a problem with the taste. It cools the warm off faster than if I put it in the freezer!


----------



## horselovergoatnewbie (May 3, 2014)

I always put my milking container in an ice-bath to cool it, then add it in the evenings to what I milked that morning. It may not be *quite* as cold as the refrigerated but it's close. An ice bath cools the milk really quick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

